# Giving notice to marry at Registry- interview questions/ foreign divorce issue



## RobsterinSheff (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all

my partner is Chinese and divorced.

We have our interviews to "give notice of intention to marry" coming up shortly in Leeds. We have all the documents and proof required- including the certified translation of the Chinese divorce from 2006.

Has anybody been through this procedure in recent times?? For example we have been told that the divorce translation will have to go away to a central office and could "take up to 3 months" before the 16 days notice period starts !!

Also we have been told we are to be interviewed separately and that "this can take up to 30 minutes". Again has anybody been through this recently and- if so- what kinds of questions were you and your partner asked?

It all feels a bit like a major hoop- as we want to put in FLR(M) visa application by end of August- and wanted to marry in late June/ early July when we are moving in together.

Thanks to anyone who can shed any light on this/ share their experiences.

R.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not sure about foreign documents and translation, but I know for our Registrar Meeting, my husband and I were asked only a few questions - previous divorces, name, legality of (my) stay in the UK, etc. Nothing too stressful, though perhaps that will vary from registrar to registrar? Perhaps they will question you separately to ensure that one of you isn't being forced into the marriage?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because of so-many sham or attempted sham marriages, designated registrars are under instruction to scrutinise every application for marriage involving a foreigner. So expect to be quizzed closely about each other, that it's a genuine relationship and not one of convenience. As for Chinese divorce papers, yes they have to be verified by General Register office so can take some time. I don't know if it takes 3 months (I doubt it) but you will be charged £10 administration fee.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

Giving notice for us was intense! Nothing actually difficult as we had been together a while and I don't think there would have been anything I would have not been able to answer (The huge UKBA 'preventing sham marriages' poster behind her desk didn't help our nerves!) But it was just nerve-wracking since they first made my partner leave the room and asked me questions on my own about his job (how long he had been there, his position etc) his family home (how long he had lived there, the exact address) and what his parents did. I then answered her about my details. They made me leave the room and interviewed him about what I had said. They didn't ask much about our actual relationship like where we had met or anything, just about each other. I would definitely make sure to have each other's addresses memorized (if you live separately) and each other's parent's employment positions. 

There is nothing to worry about if you are in a genuine relationship. I messed up on my partner's postcode and they still let us marry  Good luck!


----------



## RobsterinSheff (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

thanks everyone for the answers.

I think anyone would be pretty hard to describe or interpret us as 'sham' or 'uncommitted' !

But it is quite nerve wracking because all your life plans depend on these people. 

Whether they are professional, fair, scrupulous etc :-(

cheers

Rob


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Our experience was similar to Marie1795's above - except instead of being questioned about addresses, we were questioned about each others parents' occupations! Fortunately, I knew those. It was generally pleasant though, and the Registrar was fine with me fluffing up an answer and then explaining why I had fluffed it up...

The only question I struggled with was my partner's full name (she has 3 middle names but only uses 2 - I gave all 3 just to cover all bases, but my partner had only given 2). My partner gave our planned marriage date in US date format, which didn't show until I gave the same date transposed into UK format. These errors were fine though. Just make sure you know full names, full dates of birth, addresses and (just in case) parental occupations too.


----------

